# Medion Pc MT6



## Ponda (May 5, 2010)

Hi I bought a medion mt6 which runs windows Xp. One problem I am having is that the processor fan keeps on racing up frequently even if the computer is just sitting there doing nothing. Is that normal and is there something that can be done to prevent that? The noise is very loud and annoying. Thanks.


Ponda.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

> even if the computer is just sitting there doing nothing.


It may look like it is doing nothing but there are usually lots of background processes that continue working even when you aren't.

Also the fanspeed is related to temperature - meaning that if it is a hot day the fan will be more active than on a cold day.

If it is a desktop you might be able to replace it with a aftermarket cooler if it is really annoying you.

Regards,
Reventon


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The CPU fan increases in RPM's when as the CPU heat rises. Check the CPU heatsink/fan for dust buildup. Check the Temps & Voltages in the Bios.


----------

